# Do I have everything I need to know...?



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello. I have researched on how to care/breed Crowntail Beta fish. I currently own a male crowntail and I really want to try the breeding. Here is what I know to do.
You place both betas in a 10-20 gallon tack -with divider- and slowly introduce the female to the male -to prevent one being hurt badly- You should have a stiro fom cup with a small whole so the male can make a bubblenest. When the male has produced a large enough bubblenest you let them spawn for 10-20 hours. Do you seperate them after to feed or while spawning? Once the eggs are in the bubblenest you seperate the female but leave the male to do its natural thing. -blow back the fallen eggs. And once the fry have hatched and are free swiming -5-7 days- you seperate the male.
You can feed the fry a powder like food found in stores, baby shrimp....
Their water should be heated to 68 degrees
they should have live plants for hiding places and to eat on. 
3 1/2 months later you should be able to tell them apart from male or female. You need to seperate the males-diff 1 gallon tanks, but the females can live together in a soroity. You can also start feeding them a regular diet. -bloodworms, and provided beta pelets-
_ hope this is correct_


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

*Please inform me if this is the best way to breed Beta's properly!*


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Seems everyone has different ideas,
The internet, one way, which seems to be gospel to most people, So I don't usually knock it, Just give them what they want to hear... or give nothing at all, I don't believe breeding betta's should be so freely jumped into, 

Your gonna have lots of fry should you be successful, I have had a minimal of 55 survive in one spawning, you can get up to 800 eggs,, thus 800 young fry possible. you need to ask yourself one very big question, 
ARE you REALLY ready for THAT many FRY & what if they all survive? ? Very few seems to really realize the work, time & money involved in raising that many fry. 

How much experience have you had with betta's in general to begin with? 
Something new always seems exciting, but how long is that fad gonna last especially with aLOT of young fry landed in your lap..... depending on you to take care off, And what about homing them all, hum

Think before you leap.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had plenty of experence caring for young and aged Beta's. I do appreciate your opinion but you come across I bit rude. 
I have also been researching breeding for a couple of months now and I feel very confident! 
I also have 17 friends of my family waiting to care for the possible offspring. 
And I a 100% positive I have the money and time to care for the betta's properly as school for me is 16 days from being out for summer break!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess if I appear to rude, Then I'll leave someone else to answer any of your questions,

good luck


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Like I said I really do appreciate your opinion and I would love for you to help me! 
sorry...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No one here is trying to be rude. We just want to make sure that people know what they are doing and are informed when it comes to breeding bettas. It IS a big responsibility and we just want to make sure that people are prepared for all the babies that will be brought into the world and that they have the proper equipment for breeding. Food needs to be prepared ahead of time and babies have to be watched constantly for signs of illness and the parents need constant supervision during spawning because one or the other can and do get hurt.We have a real passion and love for bettas here and want the best for them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am sorry to all! I really do take your opinion to heart and know you are doing the best to help! : ]
And I want to let you all know I will not be rushing into anything. I will make sure my Bettas have the best life!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear it.  And now that we've cleared the air on all that, welcome to FishForum.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks
So what do you think about my info? I have plenty of more....just norrowed it down : ]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a few things to add. The male and female should be conditioned first by feeding them frozen foods such as brine shrimp and bloodworms. This helps the female to become full of eggs. The bigger the spawning ttank, the easier it is to keep clean. You'll need plenty of plants and hiding places for the female to hide.You put the male in the tank first to let him establish it as his territory. The tank should be filled with 6 inches of water and the water temperature needs to be 80 degrees. My book says after 2 or 3 days you can put the female in a quart jar half filled with water and float it in the tank. When she gets vertical stripes on her then she is ready for breeding. It may take awhile for her to be ready. A female that is not ready to spawn with a male who is can be deadly for the female. After 2 or 3 days she can be released into the tank. You have to watch closely to make sure she doesn't get injured and take her out immediately if she does. They may wrap many times . When they are done, take the female out. The fry can eat commercial liquified fry preparations, boiled egg yolk or infusonia. After a couple days they can eat newly hatched brine shrimp and microworms. This info came from a book I have about bettas. I've never bred them myself.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks. And I also have a book and this same info on breeding. : ]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. Do as much research and reading as you can. Look up stuff on the internet, the library or buy some books about bettas and breeding. The one I have is pretty informative.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

68F? You do know these are highly tropical fish, right? Try at least 78F.

And I honestly don't see how you are ready saying...
You just posted a thread asking if you need a heater for a betta.
You say you have *one* betta. Experienced breeders will have a few pairs.
And you already went ahead and tried, without our consent (as stated in another thread). I have asked proper questions there.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

It was my error. I ment to say 78f
And the reason for me asking if a heater was needed is that i wanted to know and the best brand and many opinions as I have many different books that say different info. 
I never said I was a experienced breeder i just stated that I have one male betta that I am looking to pair a female with. : ]
Tried what? Breeding? I have never breed a betta but I have raised many!


----------



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicklet said:


> Seems everyone has different ideas,
> The internet, one way, which seems to be gospel to most people, So I don't usually knock it, Just give them what they want to hear... or give nothing at all, I don't believe breeding betta's should be so freely jumped into,
> 
> Your gonna have lots of fry should you be successful, I have had a minimal of 55 survive in one spawning, you can get up to 800 eggs,, thus 800 young fry possible. you need to ask yourself one very big question,
> ...


Do the fish really create that many fry? If so, i'm backing of on my breeding research, sounds like a bit much for me to handle!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

From my reading the can range from 50-200. But I have never bred Betta's so.....


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> Do the fish really create that many fry? If so, i'm backing of on my breeding research, sounds like a bit much for me to handle!


Yes that many eggs, thus possible that many fry.
It ain't a small task to venture into lightly in my opinion.

Get a good breeding pair and your gonna be loaded with young...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have another question. 
my Betta is in a 1 gallon tank with rocks, a decortion, and a heater...Is this a good and healthy home?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 1 gallon is fine as long as you keep up with water changes. This is important to a fish's health.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be changing the water today. : ]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok, you seem good, however spawning takes 2-10 hours, not 10-12 hours.

You will need about 50 jars, not bowls (to expensive). To seperate the young males.

82F for best results.

Microworms or Infusoria, then Baby Brine Shrimp.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok is this truth or myth, I heard that you can leave the males together as long as you never seperate them, if you do you cant reintroduce them. I saw iton another site and was wondering if it was true.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Myth, unless the tank is HUGE. You have macho young males who want to kill eachother, and severe fin damage may be iriversable.

So they must be seperated.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am making a deal with walmart about what they sell their bettas in...


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

really what kind of deal, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will be calling the manager about if and how much they will sell there plastic cups to me for in the 50's. (made for betta transportation)


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

If you are talking about grow out containers these seem to be a good deal... if you were going to go with walmart cups they are pretty much the same,only bigger.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums005&1242834351


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> I am making a deal with walmart about what they sell their bettas in...


no no no no no!

Those cups MUST be cleaned every day, not fun huh?

Quart jars would be better, by a lot. They must be cleaned every 3 days, 1/2 gallon every 6 days, and 1 gallon every 7 days.

Get jars.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

If you have a family dollar near you they have these shoebox shaped tupperware containers that are 1.5g they are about 4 inches tall and about 9-10 long, well I suck at measuring mentally but thats the ratio atleast. The best part is they were only $1 each.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> If you have a family dollar near you they have these shoebox shaped tupperware containers that are 1.5g they are about 4 inches tall and about 9-10 long, well I suck at measuring mentally but thats the ratio atleast. The best part is they were only $1 each.


Woah! Those are great!

Good for you, my jarred males are in 1 quart canning jars that I buy the case.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah...i have seen those but these things that i am talking about a walmart are .25 a peice. So do the math. 100+ x.25


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

But the things at walmart are alot smaller, which means more time consuming and slower growing fry.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They are the size of a large bowl....Here atleast.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Where?

My walmart has cups so small the fish has his face in his tail, yikes.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, my walmaert's are about a quarter of a cup. Horrible.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Kentucky.....Ours are not large but the size of a tank they would sell to a first timer.....


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

This is pretty much what mine keeps them in... maybe a little shorter.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mine are smaller!

Cut them in half in each direction. Animal cruelty.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine are smaller when they poured the betta and water into the bag the water wasnt even high enough to cover the betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine are larger....Wider and a little taller...


----------

